# Foi o Março mais seco em 11 anos



## Brunomc (6 Abr 2009 às 17:46)

O passado mês de Março foi o mais seco dos últimos 11 anos, revela um relatório do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM).


O valor médio de precipitação registado foi inferior ao detectado entre os anos de 1971 e 2000.



Alcácer do Sal foi a cidade que registou a temperatura mais quente, ao atingir no dia 27 de Março os 30 graus.

Este documento dá ainda conta de ondas de calor um pouco por toda a região do interior Norte e Centro e parte do Sul.

Orlando Borges, do Instituto da Água, diz que, apesar do mês de Março ter sido quente, não há para já problemas com as reservas de água.

“Neste momento, temos água armazenada nas albufeiras que permite, com toda a normalidade, fazer o uso para são vocacionadas, nomeadamente abastecimento, rega e a produção de energia”, explica Orlando Borges.


FONTE : Rádio Renascença


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Abr 2009 às 18:44)

Alguns dirão o Verão já lá vai :assobio:



> “Neste momento, temos água armazenada nas albufeiras que permite, com toda a normalidade, fazer o uso para são vocacionadas, nomeadamente abastecimento, rega e a produção de energia”, explica Orlando Borges.



Hun ??  onde ?? que albufeiras é que estão cheias ?? Ás vezes sinto que determinadas pessoas não vivem no mesmo país/mundo que eu


----------



## thunderboy (6 Abr 2009 às 18:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Alguns dirão o Verão já lá vai :assobio:



Se ele fosse e nos trouxessem em vez dele aguaceiros e trovadas, adeus bem podes ir


----------



## Brunomc (6 Abr 2009 às 18:50)

> Hun ??   onde ?? que albufeiras é que estão cheias ??



também gostava de saber quais as albufeiras que estão cheias


----------



## Lightning (6 Abr 2009 às 20:56)

Brunomc disse:


> também gostava de saber quais as albufeiras que estão cheias



Só se fôr a lagoa de albufeira  

Aquela ao pé de sesimbra claro


----------



## frederico (8 Abr 2009 às 01:38)

Nos tempos que correm é moda dizer que está tudo bem. E se alguém não segue esta regra, é chamada de pessimista, alarmista ou velho do Restelo. Portanto, mesmo que as albufeiras estejam vazias, é provável que as autoridades oficiais continuem a dizer que está «tudo bem»!


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Abr 2009 às 12:23)

Brunomc disse:


> Orlando Borges, do Instituto da Água, diz que, apesar do mês de Março ter sido quente, não há para já problemas com as reservas de água.
> 
> Neste momento, temos água armazenada nas albufeiras que permite, com toda a normalidade, fazer o uso para são vocacionadas, nomeadamente abastecimento, rega e a produção de energia”, explica Orlando Borges.
> 
> FONTE : Rádio Renascença



Algo não bate certo, com os valores do INAG e as Águas do Algarve, se formos ver o relatório do mês de Março do INAG vemos que a barragem do Funcho tem cerca de 93% de armazenamento, quando as Águas do Algarve afirmam que a Albufeira do Funcho está quase praticamente seca, algo se passa, a situação do Algarve é preocupante no Barlavento sendo menos preocupante no Sotavento. Devido à falta de água armazenada no Barlavento, neste momento, o concelho de Albufeira encontra-se a ser abastecido pela ETA de Tavira e ainda estamos no início de Abril, o concelho de Albufeira em situação normal é abastecido pela ETA de Alcantarilha, só em situação de emergência é abastecido pela ETA de Tavira. Por isso, algo se passa com os dados serão reais, ou são alterados, para afirmarem que não existe nada de grave, mas que na realidade existe, e quando chegar o Verão pode simplesmente dar estalo.
Outro facto, é as reservas de água serem maiores no Sotavento e os maiores consumos serem no Barlavento.


----------

